# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Tư vấn mua máy cắt laser

## Cao Hoan

Nhà em hiện tại đang định lên đời con cắt Laser, em cắt inox khoảng 7mm. bây giờ có nhiều máy quá các bác tư vấn giúp em mua của hãng nào thì dùng ỏn định ạ
em cảm ơn

----------


## tudonghoadaiphatdat

Chào bạn, không biết bạn đang ở khu vực nào nhỉ. Hiện tại trên thị trường có rất nhiều dòng máy cắt laser khác nhau. Bạn có thể cho mình thêm chút thông tin để hiểu rõ hơn về nhu cầu cần máy của bạn không? Ví dụ như: kích thước bàn mong muốn, hay ngân sách mà bạn muốn bỏ ra để mua máy.
Dưới đây là một số lưu ý giúp bạn có thể chọn được máy cắt laser tốt nhất!

Đầu tiên, máy cắt laser phải phù hợp với công việc của bạn. Không có vấn đề về năng lượng laser hoặc kích thước làm việc.
Thứ hai, giá của máy phải trong ngân sách của bạn. Nó không cần phải là thương hiệu nổi tiếng nhất, chỉ cần chất lượng tốt là ok.
Thứ ba, máy cắt laser phải có dịch vụ sau bán hàng đáng tin cậy, và sau đó khi bạn gặp một số vấn đề trong quá trình sử dụng, sẽ có người ở đó để giúp bạn giải quyết.
 Nếu có thêm thắc mắc bạn cứ ib zalo cho mình nhé 0964 244 152
Hoặc gửi email về địa chỉ laserdaiphatdat@gmail.com

----------


## thaidt

Mình ở Hà Nội, thì mua máy này ở đâu được ạ

----------


## congngheachau

Bác cần tư vấn liên hệ với em ạ, hoặc bác để lại số đt

----------


## haianhelectric

giá đây bạn tham khảo nhé, giờ chắc nó còn giảm nữa.

----------


## namsonvphn

> Nhà em hiện tại đang định lên đời con cắt Laser, em cắt inox khoảng 7mm. bây giờ có nhiều máy quá các bác tư vấn giúp em mua của hãng nào thì dùng ỏn định ạ
> em cảm ơn


Bác dùng máy cắt 2kW hoặc 3kW là ổn

----------

QuocLuong

----------


## Cao Hoan

em đang tìm hiểu thấy của bên YAWEI, không biết hãng này ỏn không các bác nhỉ

----------


## QuocLuong

> em đang tìm hiểu thấy của bên YAWEI, không biết hãng này ỏn không các bác nhỉ


Pác ở trong Nam hay ngoài Bắc, thấy bên vạn sự lợi cũng bán nhiều máy laser á

----------


## mecsu.vn

vạn sự lợi bán khá nhiều đó bác

----------


## May Laser CNC

Bên mình chuyên cung cấp máy cắt Laser Fiber, bác dung con 3000w là cắt đạt chat lượng nhé.
Số điện thoại mình 0906807687 để được tư vấn 
Công ty Máy Công cụ Hợp Phát.

----------


## haianhelectric

Giá càng ngày càng rẻ.

----------


## namsonlaser

> Nhà em hiện tại đang định lên đời con cắt Laser, em cắt inox khoảng 7mm. bây giờ có nhiều máy quá các bác tư vấn giúp em mua của hãng nào thì dùng ỏn định ạ
> em cảm ơn


Chào bạn, 
Mình bên Namson Laser, về máy cắt laser xử lý kim loại tấm trên thị trường khá nhiều và giá cũng khác nhau nhiều, bạn để lại thông tin http://namson.com.vn/lien-he.html sẽ có bộ phận tư vấn tận tâm tình cho bạn nha.

----------


## namsonvphn

Em đang bán máy 2kW, nguồn Raycus, đầu cắt Raytools. GIÁ 50.000 $ (LẮP ĐẶT HOÀN THIỆN) Liên hệ em Phong O936 662 69O  :Cool:

----------


## namsonvphn

Hàng shangdong thì chỉ có xác định là nát nhất TQ nhé anh. Nhiều khi khung máy là khung máy plasma  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## toandacloc.cnc

> Nhà em hiện tại đang định lên đời con cắt Laser, em cắt inox khoảng 7mm. bây giờ có nhiều máy quá các bác tư vấn giúp em mua của hãng nào thì dùng ỏn định ạ
> em cảm ơn


xài máy nhà em thì bác chỉ cần con 2000W thôi là cắt đẹp tuyệt vời rồi. tiết kiệm cho bác khá nhiều chi phí đấy, còn được bảo hành lâu dài. uy tín hết mức.
Bác ở đâu nhỉ? Nếu có thời gian, em mời bác qua nhà máy sản xuất cảu em xem máy thử luôn

Bác vào đường link tham khảo máy cắt Fiber Laser CNC tại: https://toandacloc.com/may-cat-fiber...-cnc-tdl-3015e

----------

